# Deutsches Tutorial für openCanvas?



## Jaggris (20. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
hat vielleicht jemand eine Addy, wo man ein, nach möglichkeit deutsches, openCanvas Tutorial findet?

Denn damit coloriere ich zurzeit, ich möchte aber meine Technicken verbessern 

Danke
Jaggris


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (20. Mai 2005)

Zwar nicht auf deutsch, aber dafür sehr ausführlich 

Ansonsten


----------

